# what breed of dog is this



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I was looking about on another website and they are holding a contest. This dog has 3 different breeds to it. Which one do you guys think are the 3 breeds of dogs that made him?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

It that a trick question? _This dog has 3 different breeds to it. Which one do you guys think are the 3 breeds of dogs that made him?_
LOL

APBT/BC/GSD ??? or BT/BC/GSD ??? need more pics a crazy dog looks like he's alot of fun.
BC-Border Collie BT-Bull Terrier GSD- German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

thats what it said lol 
I will ask for more pictures


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jack Russel/German Shepherd/APBT


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

German Shepard-Rottweiler-APBT


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Border collie, GSD, Dobie is my guess


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

How tall is he and how old is he?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm dying to know what breeds he really is! Hurry and tell!


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

GSD,APBT,and beagle. LOL


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

border collie/GSD/Lab


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jack Russell/Shepard/Border Collie


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, in my experience with a person who bred smooth coat collies... I'd say if you didn't tell us it was made up of 3 different breeds, I'd venture to say that it's a poorly bred Smooth Coat Collie of the Tri-colored variety.. but hey, that's just my opinon, lol. Will be interesting to see what he/she really is!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

GS/Burmese Mountain Dog/Border Collie
hmmm maybe not he'd have longer hair
Basenji/Appenzell/Gs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Catahoula Leopard Dog/German Shepherd/Border Collie ????????


----------

